# have a weeks rest



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i have had a week off - due to man flu( what the female of the species calls the cold) as we know it mutates into a much stronger strain in the male body requiring lots of rest and sympathy!:boohoo:any way i went back training last night before nightshift-legs and delts day,ive been doing our shoulder press machine,full stack of 90k,for a while and can usually get 5-6 with full stack.

after enforced layoff with above mentioned frightfull ghastliness, i got 9 and could have done 10 reps!!

so-have a week off and rest guys,it works a treat(decorate or some other thing youve been avoiding ,for brownie points) ok then maybe asking too much, but try a lay off every now and then,especially if reached a plateu


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Good post -

Its the case that a week to ten days complete layoff is usual before a powerlifting comp. The hardest thing for a beginner to learn is that you do not get stronger in the gym, but only when you are resting out of the place.

Despite this we still see lads on here and others who insist on the "more is better" training philosophy and fail to make the gains they otherwise could.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

yep agreed-brawn by stuart mcrobert should be compulsory read


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I know what you are saying is true, but the voices in my head tell me to do more and more:crazy:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

flapjack said:


> I know what you are saying is true, but the voices in my head tell me to do more and more:crazy:


used to be like that -however after seeing the benefits of quarterly weeks off i schedule them in now,or if dont feel recovered just take extra couple days off and it definetly works mate


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep a minimum of one in every 12 week off. Make your holiday a true holiday.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok the proof is in the pudding so I will scedule a full week off, last week of this month. I am sure if I see good results this will convince the voices lol.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

update 2nd session -did 5 at 275lb bench and 3 at 3oo,not done this for yearsand was heavier!then


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

So if you are training shoulders one day and then legs the next - would that day still count as a rest day for your shoulders or are you saying complete rest on any training is best?????


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> So if you are training shoulders one day and then legs the next - would that day still count as a rest day for your shoulders or are you saying complete rest on any training is best?????


rest every thing after 11 weeks full training for one week, do some non gym related activities.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I try and schedule a week off every 6 weeks or so for a full rebuild. I always come back stronger.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm on the week off with man flu now.....only had it about 6 weeks ago and got the fcuker again.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I'm on the week off with man flu now.....only had it about 6 weeks ago and got the fcuker again.....


On a sidenote mate; did you sort that trouble out?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yes mate....cheers


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Trouble is when i have a week off im out on the p155 far more so i go catabolic and get weaker lol..

Suppose the answer is not to go out and drink, but im weak


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> So if you are training shoulders one day and then legs the next - would that day still count as a rest day for your shoulders or are you saying complete rest on any training is best?????


this is a good question and previously i would have thought what youre saying made sense-but having read mike mentzer books and brawn its not only local muscular fatigue we need to recoevr from but central nervous system fatigue-as weight training (hard and heavy) is very stressfull on the body ,so a complete rest with no training is best for systemic recovery/recuperation and hopefully -overcompensation i.e growth/strength increase

less is more, quality not quantity is what counts,difficult to implement for most due to youth and enthusiasm


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Trouble is when i have a week off im out on the p155 far more so i go catabolic and get weaker lol..
> 
> Suppose the answer is not to go out and drink, but im weak


same here


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I am going to have a week off weights. Running a marathon on Saturday, want to be recovered fully on the day: muscles and CNS!

The difficulty might be tapering the running as I am addicted to that too!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

you will have to rest and carb load anyway to build up the muscle glycogen stores,jsut do a few small jogs then nought from wed-carb up thu,fri


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I know its crazy the mentality that people use in the gym, I always have xmas of every year and kick back and live on quality street for nearly 2 weeks your mind needs a rest as much as your body,They are both as strong...

When i came back after xmas i had a discution/row with a young lad who told ME i was a fool for having time of and i would lose all my strength:rolleyes:

I then said so how much muscle/strength did YOU gain while i was off then in which he did not answer and walked away:rolleyes:

The shock your body gets also when you go back stimulates more growth.

:thumb:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

having four days rest as stale and overtrained again-see what rebound i get


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I find having a full week of makes me loose strength, so what ive found works really well for me is to just do a really light week just two days training with repetition training only.

Everyones different i guess.


----------

